# Sure-Loc QCI Sight 5 pin model



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I purchsed one from LAS 124.99 + shipping.
5 pin .010 fibers.

Complaints: 
1.)only 2 color for fiber optic red & green
2.)The level had to much air (huge bubble) Sure Loc sent me a replacement.
3.) It took me two hours of fine file work to get the level to adjust properly.
4.) The elevation adjustment is a slot. 

Field results:
Now that everything is set, I like it just fine. The windage is micro adjustable, and the pins are solid and consistent. The 2 " aperture has vertical holes if you want to install a vertical wire.
I will take some time to see how it holds up. It doens't appear to be as solid overall as my Dead Nuts pro sight was. we will see.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the review. It was considered, buy decided on the Viper MT-PRO.


----------

